# Subcontractors



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I had a client yesterday that didn't order the Uber himself, but a car service ordered it for him and charged him $20 more than the trip ended up costing. I explained to him how the app worked and he actually downloaded it on the way to the drop off. It annoys me that this poor guy was getting ripped off by this car service. I gave them a 1 star rating, but that is obviously not enough in my mind. Has anyone ever had this experience?


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I still pass a bunch of clubs with girls and guys in their mid 20's fighting over a cab....do these people not use social media, EVERYONE should be riding Uber if you were born between 1980-1995

I chat with my customers and i make sure i tell them to spread Uber to their friends, mentioning that signing them up with a code they'll get first free rides etc...

We should all promote the business, it's in our best interest, Uber will get their money no matter what, so we gotta help ourselves...you did good Swed.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Eww what a sleezy move by the car service!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I can tell you that transportation services do this when they have no driver's to serve the client, but normally they call you the driver to let you know what's up, the way they did this is wrong and can be a problem.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

So they charged him a flat rate. That way they took risk of you sitting in traffic, dropping the passenger in the wrong place, taking a long way doubling the price, you talking shit about politicians and sexual minorities, giving bad reputation to their company. Why do you have a problem with that? And do you know how limo companies differ from your service? They have a phone number.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Swed I would reconsider your stance on subcontractors. It is not your place to determine if someone got ripped off. In fact he probably would not have felt like he got ripped off till you told him. Fact is what you did by giving that company a 1 star is like a restaurant complaining that the same guy comes in and spends money every night. This subcontractor is giving you work from people you ordinarily would not get to get money from. And you down vote them for keeping you busy?

Although they have not sprung up yet I imagine there will soon be services that you call up and they will order an Uber for you and tack on a service fee if you do not have a smart phone or credit card. This is a value to a rider they are happy to pay. It's not your place to say they are getting ripped off. You drive for the rate you negotiated with uber and provide a good service, end of story. Let others make their own financial decisions.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Swed I would reconsider your stance on subcontractors. It is not your place to determine if someone got ripped off. In fact he probably would not have felt like he got ripped off till you told him. Fact is what you did by giving that company a 1 star is like a restaurant complaining that the same guy comes in and spends money every night. This subcontractor is giving you work from people you ordinarily would not get to get money from. And you down vote them for keeping you busy?
> 
> Although they have not sprung up yet I imagine there will soon be services that you call up and they will order an Uber for you and tack on a service fee if you do not have a smart phone or cash. This is a value to a rider they are happy to pay. It's not your place to say they are getting ripped off. You drive for the rate you negotiated with uber and provide a good service, end of story. Let others make their own financial decisions.


I agree. I have a dentist friend who offers patients rides through Uber. Its a great concept... I think.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> I agree. I have a dentist friend who offers patients rides through Uber. Its a great concept... I think.


A dentist using uber to give clients free rides to his/her office is not the same as a transportation service paying another transportation service to transport a client, the driver picking up the client needs to know what's up, in cast of a problem, how would driver know who to contact, the driver of service B needs to know he is repercenting service A.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Raider said:


> I still pass a bunch of clubs with girls and guys in their mid 20's fighting over a cab....do these people not use social media, EVERYONE should be riding Uber if you were born between 1980-1995
> 
> I chat with my customers and i make sure i tell them to spread Uber to their friends, mentioning that signing them up with a code they'll get first free rides etc...
> 
> We should all promote the business, it's in our best interest, Uber will get their money no matter what, so we gotta help ourselves...you did good Swed.


I would heavily recommend pushing Lyft instead of Uber, Lyft is a much better company IMO, they treat their drivers much better. I still drive for Uber of course, but I make absolutely sure that my Lyft riders have a better experience.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Swed I would reconsider your stance on subcontractors. It is not your place to determine if someone got ripped off. In fact he probably would not have felt like he got ripped off till you told him. Fact is what you did by giving that company a 1 star is like a restaurant complaining that the same guy comes in and spends money every night. This subcontractor is giving you work from people you ordinarily would not get to get money from. And you down vote them for keeping you busy?
> 
> Although they have not sprung up yet I imagine there will soon be services that you call up and they will order an Uber for you and tack on a service fee if you do not have a smart phone or credit card. This is a value to a rider they are happy to pay. It's not your place to say they are getting ripped off. You drive for the rate you negotiated with uber and provide a good service, end of story. Let others make their own financial decisions.


And the best part about driving for a subcontractor like that is that they probably automatically gave you 5 stars just for showing up!


----------



## dimoko (Aug 5, 2014)

man, if you were doing that, you should have left the meter on all night and driven around! they cant complain to uber because i bet it violates the TOS


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

dimoko said:


> man, if you were doing that, you should have left the meter on all night and driven around! they cant complain to uber because i bet it violates the TOS


No, it does not, Uber specifically allows 3rd party requests, which is why they use a pin system allowing you to set a different pick-up point than your GPS shows. Doing what you suggested is highly unethical. Uber themselves also partners with other existing companies for black car services, Metro Livery here in Nashville is a great example of this.


----------



## dimoko (Aug 5, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> No, it does not, Uber specifically allows 3rd party requests, which is why they use a pin system allowing you to set a different pick-up point than your GPS shows. Doing what you suggested is highly unethical. Uber themselves also partners with other existing companies for black car services, Metro Livery here in Nashville is a great example of this.


i know it is unethical, but it seems like the car service was being unethical as well...but if it is allowed, who cares i guess.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

dimoko said:


> i know it is unethical, but it seems like the car service was being unethical as well...but if it is allowed, who cares i guess.


The other company is not being unethical. Only thing the company did wrong was not letting the driver know that he is picking up another companies client.

Many of you download a app, that let's people needing rides contact you,
Now you think overnight you are a transportation professional.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> The other company is not being unethical. Only thing the company did wrong was not letting the driver know that he is picking up another companies client.
> 
> Many of you downloan a app, that let's people needing rides contact you,
> Now you thank overnight you are a transportation professional.


And your mentality is, "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em"? right? BTW, "think" and "thank" are 2 very different words, and "a" and "i" are nowhere near each other on a keyboard, I'm wondering how you continually make this error being as intelligent as you put yourself out to be.....


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Whoooop Whooop

Hey, the two of you, that's enough. I have messaged you both directly. This is the LAST warning for both of you. You are both on eggshells, so when you have an opinion, you need to be extra careful how you express it. Painfreepc - you know you have instigated confrontation, so tone it back - "Now you think overnight you are a transportation professional." That's begging for a confrontational response. TomNashville - There is no place for name-calling or judging intelligence here. 

So that everyone who reads this knows. Personal attacks, name-calling, and confrontation will not be tolerated here on this forum. If you instigate it, if you fall into the trap of it - either way you are guilty. Nobody appreciates it, and it's a dark hole to journey down. Please respect each other.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Hotels routinely arrange car services for guests, and often add huge markups. Customers know they are paying extra for it, but are willing to pay for the convenience of the hotel making the arrangements.

The car service took a booking, and made sure to have a car there for their customer. They might have planned to do the ride themselves, but farmed it out to Uber at the last minute. Not unethical at all, IMO.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

If a company like super shuttle broke down on its way to your pickup, and no more super shuttles in clients area, what do you think they do, they can't call the client and cancel, the client has already paid by credit card, they call a taxi or car service to serve the client.

I have done many trips like this for another transportation service, this is how it's done, this how you keep your clients happy.


----------

